# instalar gentoo

## marvin_

hola gente, soy usuario de linux( ubuntu)  desde hace unos dos años y me esta picando la curiosidad con gentoo. 

me gustaria saber si puedo instalar gentoo con virtualbox, puesto que e estado investigando por la red y no me a quedado claro, solo para ir probando el sistema y eso.

¿o tendria que hacer una particion en mi disco duro?

me e descargado una imagen iso amd64 minimal ¿me serviria para virtualbox?

en estos momentos tengo ubuntu 10.04 y windows 7 en mi disco duro, pero podria quitarle unos gigas a la particion de windows para ir probando gentoo.

tambien busco una guia (actual) de como se va instalando y contruyendo el sistema.

bueno gracias por leerme y perdon por el rollo.

----------

## pelelademadera

bienvenido antes que nada

podes compilar gentoo desde virtualbox, siempre que sea de 32bits, no soporta 64 bits si no me confundo.

el manual de gentoo sirve para el sistema base, eso tenes que seguir para instalar gentoo. podra haber unas minimas diferencias, pero es el manual lo que tenes que seguir. 

anda empezando cuando quieras, podes retomar la compilacion en gral desde donde dejaste. en eso no hay problema, y cualquier duda, estamos aca para ayudarte. hay unos cuantos users que nos la pasamos x aca al menos 1 vez al dia contestando lo que nos da el conocimiento

bienvenido de nuevo, dale sin miedo.... vah, con miedo a enviciarte

----------

## JotaCE

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> bienvenido antes que nada
> 
> podes compilar gentoo desde virtualbox, siempre que sea de 32bits, no soporta 64 bits si no me confundo.
> 
> el manual de gentoo sirve para el sistema base, eso tenes que seguir para instalar gentoo. podra haber unas minimas diferencias, pero es el manual lo que tenes que seguir. 
> ...

 

Presisamente colega, haz usado las palabras perfectas.... Gentoo es un vicio.

Ke liko no ?

----------

## marvin_

bueno ya e empezado y ya la primera duda.

descargue el install -x86 minimal y e creado la maquina virtual. le e dado 1024 mb de ram y 12 gb disco duro virtual.

e cargado la imagen iso y a empezado a funcionar , pero al poner el comando ifconfig eth0 me salen varios errores.

asi que no se si tengo internet para poder continuar.

aqui os dejo una imagen para ver que os parece:

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/3486/pantallazoxt.png

----------

## pelelademadera

configura la red en modo nat

----------

## marvin_

supongo que te refieres a la configuracion de virtualbox, si es asi creo que esta bien:

Red

Adaptador 1:

Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (NAT)

aqui te dejo otra imagen:

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/2779/pantallazo1h.png

si es desde gentoo pues no tengo ni idea de como se hace.

----------

## pelelademadera

proba haciendo dhcp mediante:

dhcpcd eth0 en el virtualbox

----------

## johpunk

nada mejor que guiarse por el handbook a la hora de instalar gentoo   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

 

----------

## marvin_

bueno genios la cosa parece ir bien pero me e encontrado un problema.

e estado siguiendo el manual que me dijo jonhpunk :http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

todo a ido bien hasta descargar la última imagen disponible de Portage. descargue el archivo de un stage3 de la pagina: wget ftp://distfiles.gentoo.org/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/current-stage3/stage3-i686-*.tar.bz2, lo desenpaqueté y al hacer la misma operacion con la imagen de portage, pues me da un error. e probado en varios servidores replica y en la pagina:wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2.

en los servidores replica me pone:

file portage-latest.tar.bz2 already exists, do you wish to averwrite it?  le doy a enter y me sale:

could not create file portage-latest.tar.bz2: no space left on device.

si lo intento descargar de la pagina:wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

se conecta pero no empieza la descarga y me dice:

canot write to  portage-latest.tar.bz2 (no space left on device)

----------

## pelelademadera

con ese comando estas bajando todos los ficheros del ftp....

tenes que hacer un wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Debes estar descargando en la ram en lugar de en el disco rígido virtual. Cambiate primero a donde necesitas descargar:

```
cd /mnt/gentoo
```

Teniendo tu disco virtual montado en /mnt/gentoo y espacio libre suficiente en el mismo no deberías tener problemas. Todo esto está correctamente detallado en el manual que estás siguiendo.

Salud!

----------

## marvin_

pero el caso es que e podido descargar el stage3 y en cambio el portage no. ¿no se descarga en el mismo lado?

----------

## pelelademadera

navega por el ftp.

hace un wget ftp://distfiles.gentoo.org/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/current-stage3/stage3-i686-20100608.tar.bz2

ese es el que tenes que bajar

disculpa que le pifie

----------

## marvin_

hola de nuevo , sigo avanzando pasito a pasito y ahora me sale otra duda.

siguiendo el handbook e llegado a la configuracion del nucleo.

despues de livecd linux # make menuconfig sale una ventana con muchas opciones y la verdad que ni idea que tengo que hacer.

dejo una imagen:

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/7416/pantallazomh.png

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno, ahi vas a tener que jugar con las opciones que no sabes que hacen.

lo primero es setearle un nombre, es comodo si usas varios kernels... en general setup esta

luego en la parte de proccesor, elegi el que se ajuste al tuyo. core2/pentium4/k8 / el que tengas.

la parte de power managment, esta todo lo referido al ahorro de energia.

networking es la parte mas complicada, por ahi deja todo como esta y listo, podes deshabilitar ipv6 que seguro que no lo usas.

device drivers. fijate el chipset, y demas cosas que tengas en la pc, es toda la parte de controladores. marca los controladores de disco con* sino no va a andar...

filesystem, habilita los que uses, sino no va a bootear,

lo demas, dejalo como esta.

podes compilar cuantos quernels quieras, y modificar lo que compilaste, obvio tenes que hacer el make y demas despues para que registre los cambios.

no es dificil, pero lleva tiempo. luego que lo dejes afinado, te recomiendo que guardes tu .config....

----------

## marvin_

bueno,  aqui estoy otra vez despues de borrar el gentoo que tenia a medio andar y empezar de nuevo (cosa que creo me pasara mas de alguna vez) pero esa es la ventaja de probar esto en una maquina virtual ¿no?

asi que siguiendo el manual y despues de descomprimir el portage estoy tratando la Instalando del sistema base. 

 para descargar el codigo fuente con la variable gentoo_mirrors, al seleccionar servidores replicas si pongo el comando:

# mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

  me sale:

* downloading a list of mirrors...

ERROR: could not get mirrror list. check your internet connection.

en cambio para seleccionar un servidor rsync:

# mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

 pues este si funciona por lo que no es problema de internet. 

no se si hay que tener los dos o hay otra forma de hacer esto. estoy siguiendo el manual , el  handbook y unos videos en youtube, pero me parece que mientras mas informacion, mas me lio.

se admiten sugerencias.

aqui os dejo una imagen:

http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/3475/pantallazopr.png

----------

## pelelademadera

puedes saltear el paso sin problemas, no pasa nada si no tenes ningun mirror seleccionado en el mañe.conf

usa cualquiera que encuentre primero

----------

## marvin_

vale, voy a ello y gracias.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *marvin_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> file portage-latest.tar.bz2 already exists, do you wish to averwrite it?  le doy a enter y me sale:
> 
> could not create file portage-latest.tar.bz2: no space left on device.

  ¿Interpretaste esta parte del mensaje? No hay espacio en disco

----------

## marvin_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> marvin_ escribió:
> 
> file portage-latest.tar.bz2 already exists, do you wish to averwrite it? le doy a enter y me sale:
> ...

 

eso ya lo solucioné hace tiempo, no se como pero lo solucioné. ya tengo el stage y el portage descomprimido.

pero ahora tengo otro problema y es que no puedo utilizar el comando:

nano -w /etc/conf .d/ ponga lo que ponga me sale la siguiente ventana vacia.

antes de esto e estado configurando varias variables con:

nano -w /etc/make.conf

nano -w /etc/locale.gen

y a ido funcionando bien pero con nano -w /etc/conf .d no hay manera.

la primera vez que a fallado es con nano -w /etc/conf .d/clock para configurar la zona horaria.

no se si me faltara algo o habra que descargar alguna cosa.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> y ha ido funcionando bien pero con nano -w /etc/conf .d no hay manera.

 

/etc/conf.d es un directorio esperemos que no te hayas cargado su contenido, haz la prueba de ls -l /etc/conf.d/, si no tiene archivos como es logico no te los mostrará.

----------

## marvin_

esto es lo que sale de  ls -l /etc/conf.d/

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/4913/pantallazoy.png

----------

## umpacu

Cuidado que me parece que estás dejando un espacio en blanco en el medio entre "conf" y ".d". Eso va todo junto.

Algo así:

nano -w /etc/conf.d/clock

----------

## marvin_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cuidado que me parece que estás dejando un espacio en blanco en el medio entre "conf" y ".d". Eso va todo junto.
> 
> Algo así:
> ...

 es cierto, que fallo mas tonto.

ya funciona pero ahora e llegado a la instalacion del grub y al poner :

emerge grub

me sale esto:

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9575/pantallazopc.png

y si a continuacion intento crear el archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf

# nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

me sale una ventana vacia, sin nada escrito, ¿no deberia tener algo este archivo? 

siento que llego al final pero me vuelvo a estancar.

----------

## esteban_conde

Se ve muy mal el pantallazo pero creo haber visto lo que tienes que hacer.

comando:

eselect profile list

te mostrará los perfiles que existan en /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86 ó amd64.

eselect profile set 1

seleccionaria el perfil 1 (se supone que asignará el 1 a el 10.0)

comando:

emerge grub

si lo emerge sin errores cambiate al directorio /boot/grub/ y ahí casi seguro que existe un archivo grub.conf.example que podrás renombrar y modificar de acuerdo con tus necesidades.

----------

## marvin_

me parece que no funciona, si pongo el comando:

eselect profile list 

me dice: comand not found

la primera vez que falla es con :

emerge syslog-ng

aqui os dejo una imagen mas grande:

http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/4778/pantallazo1qi.png

----------

## esteban_conde

Para crear el perfil no necesitas eselect (sin embargo con eselect es mas cómodo).

comando:

ln -sf /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/10.0 /etc/make.profile

Despues parece que lo que dice en el pantallazo es que ese paquete está bloqueado, y que te conviene cambiar a una version de portage que soporte EAPI 2.

----------

## marvin_

me parece que no funciona, aqui te dejo otra imagen:

http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6208/pantallazo1oj.png

----------

## esteban_conde

Que no marvin ln -sf(espacio)/usr/profiles/.../.../../x86/10.0(espacio)/etc/make.profile

Lo mejor es que hagas un copy/paste de mi post si te lo permite la consola.

viene a ser como: haz un link de /usr/profiles/.../.../.../x86/10.0  en /etc/make.profile.

Y la prueba de que se hace bien es listar el directorio make.profile con: ls -l /etc/make.profile.

----------

## marvin_

bueno no se si sera asi, si es asi ¿que tendria que hacer ahora?

os agradezco vuestra paciencia, pero entre el handlbook, el manual y unos videos que estoy siguiendo en youtube, estoy totalmente mareado. 

y eso que llevo 2 años con gnu/linux pero el gentoo me esta superando.

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/6190/pantallazo1li.png

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues es bastante raro, prueba a borrar primero el make.profile rm -rf /etc/make.profile

para despues crearlo de nuevo con el comando ln -sf

Pero el que tengas todavia el perfil 2008.0 me dice que es ese CD con el que estas instalando, cabiate al directorio /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86 y listalo para ver si contiene el directorio 10.0.

----------

## marvin_

parece que a salido 10.0 pero al poner emerge grub siguen saliendo errores:

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/6167/pantallazo1ni.png

----------

## opotonil

Imagino que ya hayas sincronizado el árbol de portage "emerge --sync" ¿has hecho alguna actualización del sistema o de portage?  porque de lo que se queja es de que la versión de portage que tienes no soporta EAPI 2.

Salu2.

----------

## martin_uy

Hola! 

Soy nuevo por aquí. Aprovecho el hilo para comentarles que ayer terminé de compilar e instalar Gentoo en una Vmware Workstation. Ningún problema y la documentación del Haandbook es excelente. Estoy a las órdenes si alguien necesita una mano. 

Saludos,

martin.-

----------

## martin_uy

Disculpen que este posteando a continuación pero terminé un mini-review que tiene para descargar el archivo xorg.conf para ver en VMware con una resolución decente: http://martin.com.uy/2010/07/20/instalar-gentoo-linux-en-vmware-workstation/

----------

## marvin_

hola gente, dandole otro empujon a gentoo ya estoy casi acabando.

estoy instalando el grub :

emerge grub

y posteriormente e creado el archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf que e estado configurando:

 nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

pero despues me e equivocado en un comando y me a salido esta ventana de la que no puedo salir:

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/9133/pantallazo1w.png

¿como hago para salir de ahi? ¿o para volver a un estado anterior?

no funciona ctrl + x, ni esc 

si le doy a guardar la maquina y la vuelvo a encender sale la misma ventana.

si le doy a apagar la maquina ¿no pierdo todo lo que e avanzado?

----------

## esteban_conde

Hombre no te vas a estar dos dias para averiguar lo que si se pierde o no lo que has realizado en media hora (no se pierde nada).

Para salir de esa ventana creo que el comando es "quit" pero con cerrar la consola seria suficiente.

El comando que yo uso para instalar en el primer disco duro el sector de arranque es:

grub

> root (hd0,0)

>setup (hd0)

Una explicación más extensa la encontrarás en google o en el manual, en los foros si le das a buscar lo más fácil es que lo que hay esté un poco liado.

----------

## marvin_

bueno pues instale el grub y reinicié, pero cuando ya creia que habia casi acabado, el nuevo gentoo no arranca.

me sale el grub con la version de gentoo, le doy a enter y salta con un error, aqui os dejo unas imagenes:

http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/2358/pantallazo12.png

http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/6358/pantallazo3b.png

me parece que esto va a ser imposible!

----------

## quilosaq

Publica tu archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf y un pantallazo del comando cfdisk para que podamos ver tu configuración.

----------

## marvin_

¿pero arrancando del minimal cd? es decir al reiniciar e desmontado el minimal de la maquina virtual, tendria que volverlo a montar y arrancar desde ahi ¿no?

----------

## quilosaq

Si.

Puesto que tu máquina virtual no arranca desde el disco virtual tendrás que arrancar desde algún medio que pueda hacerlo. El minimal cd debería servir.

cfdisk lo puedes ejecutar como root en cuanto tengas acceso a una terminal de consola.

Para llegar al archivo grub.conf tendrás que montar la partición que hayas creado para instalar gentoo o quizá otra independiente para /boot; eso depende del modelo de particionado que hayas seguido.

Si algo no entiendes o no sabes como se hace no dudes en preguntar.

----------

## marvin_

esta es la imagen del cfdisk:

http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/9971/pantallazo1v.png

en cuanto al archivo  /boot/grub/grub.conf no se como llegar a el, yo e seguido la instalacion tipica del handbook

----------

## quilosaq

Arranca con el cd.

Vamos a ver que tienes en /boot.

```
# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# ls -l /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

Y vamos a ver que deberías tener en /boot

```
# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# ls -l /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

Y tu grub.conf (si existe).

```
# cat /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

----------

## marvin_

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/2001/pantallazo4m.png

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /mnt/gentoo/boot

  Lo has cogido al pie de la letra, evidentemente un directorio no se lee, sustituyelo por "cat /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf".

----------

## marvin_

jaja, perdon por la caraja:

http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/4788/pantallazo6d.pngLast edited by marvin_ on Sat Jul 24, 2010 11:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Tus archivos parecen una mezcla de los que corresponden a una configuración del kernel hecha con genkernel y de configuración manual.

Lo mas indicado sería que repitieras los pasos de configuración e instalacón del kernel de la guía de instalación de Gentoo.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues creo que estas llamando a un kernel con el nombre kenel-genkernel-version.... y el kernel que tienes en /boot/ se llama kernel "a secas", lo más fácil que veo es que en grub.conf pongas kernel para que coincida.

----------

## marvin_

hola gente, pensando que habria hecho algo mal borre el gentoo virtual y lo volvi a crear por enesima vez   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

esta vez para compilar el nucleo e usado genkernel por si habia hecho algo mal durante la configuracion de menuconfig y bueno parece que a ido todo bien, pero al reiniciar el sistema por primera vez despues de instalar el grub ( esta vez e instalado grub utilizando  grub-install en vez de configurar el grub a mano) pues me sale el mismo error:

  Error 15: File not found

  Press any key to continue... )

buscando por la documentacion de gentoo me e encontrado el mismo error y una posible solucion pero no estoy muy seguro de como actuar, aqui esta la pagina:

es el punto 4 error grub 15:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/grub-error-guide.xml

aqui os dejo un pantallazo del nuevo  archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf por si sirve de algo:

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5620/pantallazo1q.png

me parece que al final el problema será que no se puede virtualizar gentoo con virtualbox, un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

Descomenta la línea initrd... de grub.conf borrando el caracter "#".

----------

## marvin_

oye como hago para llegar a poder editar esa linea, es decir con esto:

# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# ls -l /mnt/gentoo/boot

Y vamos a ver que deberías tener en /boot

Código:

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# ls -l /mnt/gentoo/boot

Y tu grub.conf (si existe).

Código:

# cat /mnt/gentoo/boot

llegas a saber lo que hay dentro pero para poder editar el nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

 ¿que tengo que hacer? ¿tengo que ir montando todo desde el principio? ¿no se estropea nada de lo que ya esta hecho?

----------

## quilosaq

No perderás ni estroperás nada si sólo editas grub.conf. Lo único que necesitas es arrancar tu máquina virtual con algún sistema (el cd o dvd virtual que has utilizado hasta ahora), montar la partición de arranque (/dev/sda1), modificar grub.conf, desmotar la particón y reiniciar.

Para no liarte debes montar tambíen la patición raiz (/dev/sda3).

Sería algo así:

```
# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# nano -w /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf

(descomentar linea initrd...)

# umount /mnt/gentoo/boot

# umount /mnt/gentoo

# reboot
```

----------

## marvin_

bueno aquí estoy otra vez retomando la instalación de gentoo en virtualbox. por falta de tiempo lo deje hace meses en este estado:

como me había dado problemas al final cuando intentaba arrancar desde el grub, estuve mirando por ahí y decidí empezar de nuevo cambiando los sistemas de ficheros a ext4 (tengo virtualbox en ubuntu con ext4) y la cosa es que a funcionado mas o menos. e conseguido instalar el grub y arrancar el sistema, pero ahora me sale un error y no tengo internet, aquí dejo una imagen:

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/2584/pantallazo1jg.png

dice que no tengo instalado DHCP, hace tanto tiempo que no recuerdo lo que hice así que me gustaría saber que puedo hacer para tener internet y acabar la instalación.

gracias de antemano.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

No has terminado de leer la guia de instalación, por eso no tienes conexión a la web, lee un poco más.

PD: debes hacerlo desde chroot porque vas a necesitar emergerlo y bajar los paquetes desde la web

----------

## marvin_

bueno e estado mirando el manual sobre todo esta parte:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

e hecho lo que viene ahí y me sigue dando el mismo error:

No DHCP client installed

ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

puedes explicarlo mejor ,como si yo no tuviera ni idea  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

sobre todo esta parte:

 *Quote:*   

> PD: debes hacerlo desde chroot porque vas a necesitar emergerlo y bajar los paquetes desde la web

 

es que hace meses que no toco la instalación de gentoo y vuelvo a estar perdido.

edito. en /etc/conf.d/net tengo:

 config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

emerge net-misc/dhcpcd ese es el que esta buscando

----------

## marvin_

me sigue saliendo un error de fallo:

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1775/pantallazo1u.png

----------

## quilosaq

 *marvin_ wrote:*   

> bueno e estado mirando el manual sobre todo esta parte:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1
> 
> ...

 Esa parte del manual supone que ya tienes instalado un cliente dhcp (dhcpcd) así que no te sirve. Tu situación es que necesitas internet para poder instalar dhcpcd y también necesitas dhcpcd para tener acceso a internet. Estás en un bucle.

Deberías revisar la guía de instalación, saltándote todos los pasos que ya tengas hechos (como particionar el disco por ejemplo) hasta llegar a 9.e. Herramientas de Red.

A partir de ahí debes seguir los pasos que te dice el manual porque aún te queda un poco de trabajo que hacer.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Por ese mismo detalle te dije que debías hacerlo mediante un chroot arrancando desde tu livecd, como lo hiciste desde el inicio, monta el livecd, montas todas las particiones como lo hiciste antes, configuras la red como en la instalación y luego el chroot, alli si puedes hacer el emerge.

----------

